# Steven Barber



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Is this kid any good. I have not seen him play in any TV games but iv been hearing about him in this board up and down. What can you guys tell me about him?? Does he have a chance to make this basketball team??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He is very quick and has a decent offensive repertoire. He is better than Jamison Brewer that's for sure.


----------

